
Object Oriented Programming is an expensive disaster which must end (2014) - gkop
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/object-oriented-programming-is-an-expensive-disaster-which-must-end
======
platinumrad
This is just a rant. I don't particularly care for OOP (Kotlin was too OO for
me) and it still felt full of strawmen. Strongly agree with a lot of these
comments from the first time this piece made the rounds.[1]

1\.
[https://lobste.rs/s/6z7xnt/object_oriented_programming_is_an...](https://lobste.rs/s/6z7xnt/object_oriented_programming_is_an_expensive_disaster_which_must_end)

